# 5.1, no sound from front center speaker...



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

hi, i recently installed a SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio soundcard and logitech g-530 5.1 surround sound speakers. Installed drivers and everything works perfect accept for the front center speaker. I have no audio coming from it. Suggestions would be apreciated.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you done the test in Creative Control Panel? 

Make sure that you have any enhancements turned off while you are troubleshooting.

Also, make sure that you have 5.1 enabled.

Pauldo


----------



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

yes pauldo i did do the test but no sound from center speaker and i did enable 5.1 surround. How do i enable the enchancments?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

It depends on what mode you are in but basically you would want to disable CMSS and turn off your equalizer. You should be able to just uncheck those features. Once you get things working you can turn those back on.

Are you synchronized with control panel?

Have you looked to see if your drivers are updated?

http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=1#type_1

Might not be a bad idea to uninstall and re-install just in case.

Pauldo


----------



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

i have done everything you mentioned except for updating drivers, ill go check now...thnx>


----------



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

plz can someone help me with my issue...its really effecting my gameplay as i cannot hear sound from my center speaker


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have an mp3 player, try connecting it to the orange plug and see if you can get sound that way.

Pauldo


----------



## pitbull666 (May 31, 2009)

YEY! I figured it out! silly solution (plugged the center speaker in the wrong jack input ) btw thnx pauldo. 

Also, got 2 extra speakers from old system and now have a 7.1 surround sound system!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Great! Glad you got it working.

I always hate asking the really simple questions. :laugh:

Pauldo


----------

